
AU metadata laws under fire as 'authority creep' has more agencies with access - prawn
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-19/authority-creep-has-more-agencies-accessing-your-metadata/10398348
======
BLKNSLVR
Was posted here a couple of days ago, but the headline has since changed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18261235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18261235)

(might just be posting this so my comment on the other thread isn't entirely
wasted)

